# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة اسماء بنفس الحرف

## @Abu Ali@

*كل ما في اللعبة أقوم بتحديد حرف وعليكم كتابت أسماء بنفس الحرف اسماء ذكور كانت أو أناث*

**مدة كل حرف أسبوع** 

*أول حرف* 
*((س))*
*أتمنا تعجبكم المسابقة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مسابقه مررره اخوي 
وبسيطه بعد يسلمووو
لاخلا ولاعدم
(سمات)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مسابقة حلوة مرة ..

سمر ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلمى

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مسابقه رائعه اخوي*
*سعاد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سعيد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ساره*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلوى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سمير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سميره

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سكينه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سعد

----------


## همس الصمت

سهــــــــــــــــام ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوسن

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سندباد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سامر*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سعود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سهير*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم الجميع يسلموااااااا على المشاركة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سلمان & سيف & سعدية

----------


## شوق المحبة

س ـاره ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سلوى & سحر & سليم

----------


## شوق المحبة

س ـالي ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

سُ ـلاف ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سوسن & سرور

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سميح & سالم

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم*  
*الأسماء التي كتبت بحرف* 
*((س))* 


*سمات , سمر , سلمى , سعاد , سعيد , ساره , سلوى , سمير , سميره , سكينة , سعد , سهام , سوسن , سندباد , سامر , سعود , سهير , سلمان , سيف , سعدية ,سحر , سليم , سالي , سُلاف , سرور , سميح , سالم .*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم

سراء

سنا

----------


## موهبهـ

ساجدة ^^

نسيت ما اكتبها

----------


## fofe

سماانة و سجى و سميرة وسمير

----------


## اول دمعة

ساميه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سجاد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ساجد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سليمان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سلطان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سهى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سعدون*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سميحة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سالم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سليم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سليمان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سحر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سامي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سيف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ساهر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سلطان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سجود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سديم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ساميه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سعاد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سماهر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سهيله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سميه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سهى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سما

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوزان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سهير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سعده

----------


## ارسم العشق

ساره

----------


## ابو طارق

*سهير*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_الكلمات التي كتبيت بحرف_ 

_((س))_



_سمات , سمر , سلمى , سعاد , سعيد , ساره , سلوى , سمير , سميره , سكينة , سعد , سهام , سوسن , سندباد , سامر , سعود , سهير , سلمان , سيف , سعدية ,سحر , سليم , سالي , سُلاف , سرور , سميح , سالم , ساجدة , سمانة , سجى , ساميه , سجاد , سليمان , سلطان , سهى , سعدون , سميحة , سامي , ساهر  , سلام , سجود , سديم , ساميه , سماهر , سهليه , سميه , سما , سوزان , سعده ,_ 

_ الكلمات التي باللون الأحمر لم يتم تقييمها بعد_ 
_غدآ إنشاء الله سوف قوم بالتقييم البقية_


*الرجاء عدم تكرر الأسماء*

----------


## killua

ساسكي . سيزو . سنان . سراج . سيناء . سحب

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_تم تغيير مدة كل حرف يصير كل حرف3 أيام فقط يعني باقي يوم على هذا الحرف_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سمر*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سفيان*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*تسلم خيووو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

* ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،،*

*سماح ،، سبيكه او سبيجه ^_^..*

*سآمر ،، سُندس ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## killua

سيرينو

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سكنة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

سهل ..

----------


## اول دمعة

سناء

----------


## اول دمعة

سلوم

----------


## اول دمعة

سلسبيل

----------


## همس الصمت

سنابــل ..

----------


## اول دمعة

سراب

----------


## همس الصمت

سلامة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سنيه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ستبرق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سعديه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سعيده*

----------


## قمر القطيف

سمية

----------


## بقآيا حنين

سلافة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*سحــآب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساجد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سرآب ، سنآء*

----------


## همس الصمت

سمانة ..

----------


## killua

سهم

----------


## killua

سيناريو

----------


## killua

سمنديقه

----------


## همس الصمت

سمرقند ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سفينه ،، سور*

----------


## اول دمعة

ساندي بل

----------


## ابو طارق

*ياجماعة  المطلوب  اسماء  علم* 

*وليس  كلمة  تبدئ  بحرف   السين* 

* يا صاحب الموضوع* 

* يا ابو علي* 

*صحح  المسار* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هذه الأسماء اليي بحرف السين*
*((س))*

*سمات , سمر , سلمى , سعاد , سعيد , ساره , سلوى , سمير , سميره , سكينة , سعد , سهام , سوسن , سندباد , سامر , سعود , سهير , سلمان , سيف , سعدية ,سحر , سليم , سالي , سُلاف , سرور , سميح , سالم , ساجدة , سمانة , سجى , ساميه , سجاد , سليمان , سلطان , سهى , سعدون , سميحة , سامي , ساهر  , سلام , سجود , سديم , سماهر , سهليه , سميه , سما , سوزان , سعده ,  سهير , ساسكي . سيزو , سنان , سراج , سيناء ,سحب, سفيان , سماح ، سبيكه, سندس , سآمر , سيرينو , سهل , سناء , سلوم , سنابل , سلسبيل , سراب , سلامة , سنيه , ستبرق , سعيده,سحآب , سمانة , سهم , سيناريو , سمرقد , ساندي بل* 



*المطلوب أسماء ذكور وأناث فقط لاغير*
*ومن الحرف الجديد ممنوع وضع أسماء شخصيات الأنيمي أو الجمادات وغيرها ...*
*فقط اسماء ذكور وأناث*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*طبعآ اليي باللون الأحمر لم يتم تقييمهم غدآ إنشاء الله*

*الحرف الجديد هو*

*((ع))*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عقيله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عمران

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبدالله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علياء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عنود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عايده

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عزيزه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عهود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عهد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عفيفه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عفاف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عواطف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عايشه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عاليه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عدنان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد العزيز

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الحكيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الواحد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد المجيد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الحليم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الباسط

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبد الصمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عمر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عمرو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عثمان<<<ولد ام البنين :bigsmile:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عصام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عادل<<<اخو صمود هههه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عاصي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عيسى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عقيل

----------


## اول دمعة

عباس

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عاتكه<<<بنت مسلم عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عتاب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عبله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عزه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عرفات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عابد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عطيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عارف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علوي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علويه

----------


## اول دمعة

عمار

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عيد

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبد العظيم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عابدين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عطيات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عفراء*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبد الحميد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عروبه*

----------


## اول دمعة

عوض

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبد الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبد الرحيم*

----------


## اول دمعة

عابس

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عمشه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عامره*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عابره*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عون*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عنتره*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*علوان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عبد العزيز*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عزيز*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عصمت*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أفضل أن يكون هنـــــاكــــــــ 
شروط لوضع الأسماء 
ليس بهذه العشوائية ........!!!!

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_اتمنا من كل واحد أرد أن يشارك يكون في فاصل بين المشاركة اليي قبله بعضويين على الأقل لان كده أتعب في التقييم أتمنا أتقدروني_

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*عيظة*

----------


## fofe

عبير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

عبد البآسط

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ــاصي ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

عبد الرؤوف

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـجاج ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبد  الباري*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عدنان

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـزيزة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*علاو*

*هذا الاسم موجود في لبنان*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـفيفة ..

----------


## killua

علاوي . عدري . عبد رب الحسين عبد حمد الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عنود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عبد الزهراء

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـقيلة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عدلي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـواطف ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عديله*

----------


## killua

عاهات . عاد . عفرية . عزرايل . عراجنه . عندريز . عدول . عادل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عمآر ،، عآبدين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عمشة*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

عصام

----------


## اول دمعة

عواد

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عفت*

----------


## fofe

عاطفة علي عمادعقيل عبد الله عبد علي عبد العزيز عبد الجبار عزيز عمر

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*عـــآتقـة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عبد العليم

----------


## شوق المحبة

ع ـرفات ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عطية ، عوسجة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

عــــشق

خآآلص التحآيا للجميع ...
^ـــــــــــ^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمران

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عذايب    /   علياء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عباس........عفاف

----------


## fofe

عبير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عثمان

----------


## psking

*السلام عليكم أنا أتكلام بالنيابة عن أخي @Abu Ali@لنه لن يستطيع متابعة الموضوع بسبب انه(( مريض )) يتمنا أن أحد يشرف على الموضوع.* 
*وشكراً*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وشو السالفه اني مو فاهمه

----------


## Malamh Cute

آبو علي ،

مفتقدينه ومفتقدين نشآطه *_* ،

مآيشوف شر يآرب ، 

آخر السوء إن شآاء الله ،

طيب يبي نشرف على إيش بالضبط وإن شآاء مآرآح آقصر ^_^ ..

يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،

سي يو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عيسى

----------


## Malamh Cute

عزآم

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*عبــسي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عديله

ما يشوف شر 
بس اشرح النا وش المطلوب واحنا بالخدمه

----------


## همس الصمت

عفيفة ..

----------


## psking

*يبي أحد يتقدم ويعمل هذا الموضوع وكأنه هو من وضعه وكيف ما كان يتعامل مع موضوعه يتعامل مع هذا الموضوع* 
*مثل كتابة جميع  الأسماء الييي بحرف العين*
*وتجديد الحرف بعد ثلاثة أيام* 
*و التقييم*

*ملاحظة: هذا اليوم الثالث إلى حرف العين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

عآليه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلامـ*  
*تم تقييم الجميع*  
*ألتمس العذر إلى أختي دمعة طفلة يتيمة و أختي نهضة ما أستطعت أقيمهم على كل أسماء إلي كتبوها كلهم لان المشاركات كانت متتالية فلام أستطيع التقييم عذروني*  



*ملاحظة :* 
*أتمنا تكون بين كل مشاركتك الأول مشاركة عضو أخرى حتى يتم التقييم .* 


*الحرف الجديد*  
*(( ق ))* 
*وشكرآآآآآآ.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قنوت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قاسم

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قــمـــر :)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قيس

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قصي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قــحافة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قدس*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

قسمة

----------


## همس الصمت

قمرة ...

----------


## دانة الشوق

قـــــــــوت

----------


## مقصدي علوي

قطه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قآبيــل ..

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*عفاف الهدى* 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*بقايا حنين* 

*أسيرة الشوق*

*همس الصمت* 

*دانة الشوق*

*مقصدي علوي* 


*تم التقييم جميعآ.*

*ملاحظة لمن لايعرفها :*

*لاسمح بكتابت اسماء الحيوانات أو الأنيمي فقط اسمـــــــاء مذكرة و أسمــــــــــــاء مؤنثة.*


*وشكرآآآآآآآآآآ.*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قتــــآدة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قيس*

----------


## همس الصمت

قمـــــــــــبر ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قحطان*

----------


## عاشق الورد

ســـــــــلمان

----------


## عاشق الورد

سلمان

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تمـ تقييم الجميع والحمد لله*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

قدريــــة

----------


## ابو طارق

*قابوس*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

قزوين

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم جميع الأسماء إلي بحرف القاف* 


*الحرف الجديد* 

*((ج))*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جيهان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جابر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*جعفر*

----------


## واحة العالم

*سجى*

----------


## أنعم إحساس

*جاسم*

*يسلمــــــو ع اللعبه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جميل

----------


## مقصدي علوي

جوري

----------


## ورده محمديه

جمال

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواد*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جلال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*جراح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

جود

----------


## علي pt

*جبر ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*جنان*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

جادي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جليلة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* جمعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمانه*

----------


## thefactor

جوهر

----------


## أمل الظهور

*جوان*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

جـםـيلـة .,.,  :huh:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*جمال*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*جيان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جليل*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

جـهااآد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*جنه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جواهر

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

جـناآات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*جعفر*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم جميع الأسماء بحرف ((ج))*

*الحرف الجديد هو*

* (( ع ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفاف

----------


## ورده محمديه

علي

----------


## ورده محمديه

عماد

----------


## ابو طارق

*عامر*

----------


## آهات حنونه

عبد العزيز

----------


## أمل الظهور

عبد الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

عباس

----------


## أمل الظهور

*عبير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

عبد النبي

----------


## همس الصمت

عبدالله ..

----------


## fofe

عــمـار ..!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاتكه*

----------


## fofe

عمر ..!!

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

*ع*ــلياآء ""

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عصاام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* عمران
*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

عديله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* عبد الواحد*

----------


## أمل وألم

عليه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تك تقييم جميع الأسماء بحرف ((ع))*

*الحرف الجديد* 

*((م))*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

محمد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مرام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مجد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصطفى*

----------


## fofe

مريمـ ...!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماريا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مها*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم التقييم*

----------


## همس الصمت

ميريام ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماجد*

----------


## نوور القمر

مروج

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*منال*

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

_مجتبى_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*محسن*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

*مرـآأإآإم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*معصومه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماهر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* مادح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

موسى

----------


## اسيرة شوق

منيرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

مرتضى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مطر*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

منى

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

مجد ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

منيره

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

محمد

----------


## آهات حنونه

ميرزا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مازن*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

ميرال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مهند*

----------


## روابي الروح

مصعب 
روابي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*متعب*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

سهيلة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*ســـمر*

----------


## Taka

*رآآمِـِـز ,,~
*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رهف

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رؤية

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يسلمواااااااااااااا جميعآ وتم التقييمـ*  

*الحرف الجديد*  
*(( ر  ))* 

*الرجاء كتابت الأسماء بنفس الحرف فقط* 
*إلم يكون الأسم بغير الحرف المحدد لن يتم تققيمه وشكرآ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ريمان

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

رؤى ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ريناد*

----------


## Taka

*رآآمِـِـي,,~*

----------


## الباسمي

رقية

----------


## المقنع

رحاب

----------


## ليلاس

رندة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*رفعت*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*روزانا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*راشد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ريهام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رشا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رمله*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رانيا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ريناد*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*رهف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رامي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رزان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

راكان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* رباب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رحمه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* ريتاج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

رهام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* ريماس*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

رناد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* رولا*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على المسابقة
                  رشا 
                 ***تحياتي***
                  (($$مجنووونة وحلوة $$))

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* رجاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روابي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* رضا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ريما

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رولا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*روان*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رمس

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ربيع*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رؤياد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رندا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رزان

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رائد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رويدا*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رنيم

----------


## ليلاس

ريماس

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

رامي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رغد*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

راشد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*رامي*

----------


## همسة ألم

رناد

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

رقية 


رهاام

----------


## مقصدي علوي

ريفان

----------


## مقصدي علوي

رداح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ريتال

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااا جميعآ تم التقييم* 

*الحرف الجديد هو* 

*(( ف ))*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*فِرآس ،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فاطمة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فضيله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فاضل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فاتن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فهد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فردوس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فيصل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فرج <<<< ان شاءالله قريب يارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فهيمه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فجر <<<< صباح الخير وردتي ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فخريه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فضل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فوزيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فارس*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فايز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فادي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فتحيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فوزي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فاروق <<< الي في بوفيه الشباب ههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فهمي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فريده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فواز*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فؤاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرات*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فراس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرقان*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فكري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فضة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فائزه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فيروز

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فخري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فائقة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فرحان<<<< بابا فرحان ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فرح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فهوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فكرية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فائده*

----------


## أموله

فوفو

----------


## مهتاب

فريدة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في

----------


## ليلاس

فضيلة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فاضل*

----------


## همسة ألم

فكريه >> اسم مصري >>ههههه

فطوم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فـريال

----------


## حلاالكون

فتحي
فهمي

فضيله

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فـهـد*

----------


## ليلاس

فاضل

----------


## همسة ألم

فوزه >> مو فوزيه >> هاذي اسم بنت ويااختي في الجامعه

----------


## مقصدي علوي

فتون  فيروز

----------


## ليلاس

فاتن

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فداء*

----------


## ليلاس

فاطمة

----------


## همسة ألم

فادي

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم التقييم للجميع*

*الحرف الجديد هو* 

*(( ش ))*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شاكر*

----------


## ليلاس

شيماء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شـوقية

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شهد*

----------


## ليلاس

شيرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شمسه

----------


## مقصدي علوي

شهرزاد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شيخه

----------


## الباسمي

الجواب: شيمة

----------


## ورده محمديه

شوق

----------


## همسة ألم

شذى

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هااااي
                يسلمو على المسابقة الحلوة
                        لا خلا ولا عدم 
                          الجواب شااااااادي
                 _-_مجنونة &حلوة_-_

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شريف & شريفة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شيمآء*

----------


## همسة ألم

شجـى
شيماء 
شمعـه >_<

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*شمه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

شروق

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شرف*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شاكر*







*تم التقييم*

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شيماء



 
*تم التقييم خيتووووووووووووووووو يلسلمواااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شـوقية



 

*تمـ التقييم خيتو* 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شهد*



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شيرين



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شهرزاد



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> الجواب: شيمة



*يسلموااااااااااااا أخوي تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شمسه



 
*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شيخه



 
*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شوق



 


*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شذى



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> هااااي
> يسلمو على المسابقة الحلوة
> 
> الأحلى حضورك أختي 
> لا خلا ولا عدم 
> الجواب شااااااادي
> _-_مجنونة &حلوة_-_



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو تم التقييم* 

*حياكِ الله أختي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شريف & شريفة*



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااا خيتووووووووووو*

*الله لايحرمن من هيك طله*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شيمآء*



 
 
يسلمواااااااااااا خيتوووو وردة محمدية 

الله لايحرمنا من هيك طلة

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شجـى
> شيماء 
> شمعـه >_<



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااا همسة ألمـ على الأطلالة الرائعة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شرف*



 

*يسلموااااااااااااااا خيتووووووووووو على الطلة البهية*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شهيد*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شهيد*



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا خيتو أمل الظهور* 
*الله لايحرمن من هيك طلة*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شجون*

----------


## آهات حنونه

شعوله

----------


## همسة ألم

*شهد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*شذى*

----------


## ليلاس

شمس

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* شاكر*

----------


## همسة ألم

شيخه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*شمعة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شجون*



 

*يسلمواااااااااااا خيتو أمل الظهور* 

*نورتي صفحتي بحروفكـِ*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شعوله



 
*بحر العجائب أشكركِ على الطلة التي أنارة صفحتي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شهد*



 
*يسلموا همسة ألم على تواجدكِ النير ولاترحمينا من هيك تواجد*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شذى*



*ألف شكرآ لكِ أختاه دمعة طفلة يتيمة على* 

*أطلالتكِ الجميلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شمس



 
*أختاه ليلاس* 

*أشكركِ على التواجد فقد أنرتي صفحتي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> * شاكر*



 
*دائمآ متتنور صفحتي بوجدودكِ خيتو دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *شمعة*



 






*دائمآ متتنور صفحتي بوجدودكِ خيتو دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شيخه



 
*يسلمواااااااااا همسة ألم على التواصل النير*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> شمس



 
*أختاه ليلاس*

*أنرتي الصفحة بتواجدكِ*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> * شاكر*



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااا خيتو دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*على مجهودكِ المتواصل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم الجميع* 


*الحرف الجديد هو*

*(( ن ))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نرجس

----------


## ورده محمديه

نزار

----------


## ورده محمديه

نذير

----------


## Hussain.T

نورآء

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نرجس



 

*تم التقييم خيتو وردة محمدية*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نورآء



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااا أخوي شبل الطفوف على المشاركة* 

*لاننحرم من تواجدك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نجيبه

----------


## ليلاس

نـــــور

----------


## آهات حنونه

نسرين

----------


## ليلاس

نيرمين

----------


## أمل الظهور

*نبيل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ندى

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نجيبه



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااا أختي عفاف الهدى على الطلة البهية*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*نهايه*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نـــــور



 


*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااا خيتووووووووووووووووو على المشاركة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نسرين



 
*يسلموووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*خيتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

*بحررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*العجائببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب*
*علىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*الطلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نيرمين



 

*يسلموووووووووووووو* 

*خيتوووووووووووو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نبيل*



 
*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا خيتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ندى



 


*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  و*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نهايه*



 

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو خيتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ليلاس

نـــجــاح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ناديه*

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

نائله

----------


## أمل الظهور

*نوف*

----------


## الباسمي

نهى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*نبراس*

----------


## همسة ألم

نمارق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*نرمين*

----------


## همسة ألم

نهــــــــــــــى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*نوال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عفوا أخي ابو علي لا ارى اي مسابقة تذكر بالنسبة لعنوان موضوعك*
* كما إنك متابع غير جيد له*
*أفضل ان تحول موضوعك هذا لمسابقة مثلا كما تفضلت أنت مدة كل حرف اسبوع كامل واضف عليه هذه الشروط ليتحول لمسابقة*
*1 - ( أكثر عدد اسماء تذكر من عضو واحد خلال أسبوع واحد له تقييم - كما يجب عليك حذف الاسماء المتكرره )*
*2- لايحق للعضو أن يكتب رديين في وقت واحد لابد ان يكون هناك فاصل برد عضو اخر* 
*@@@* 
*أنتظر ردك أخي ابو علي والا00000سأضطر لقفل الموضوع*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*لايشترط بأن أقوم بتقييم أكثر شخص كتب أسماء في السبوع لكي تكون مسابقة فكل من كتب اسم سيتم تقييمه وهذه تعتبر مسابقة لان هناك مسابقات أقيمت على هذا النحو ...*
*ومن يقوم بوضع مشاركتين بدون فاصل من عضو أخر لاأقوم بتقييم سوا واحده لان هذه الملاحظة ذكرتها أكثر من مرة*
*أما بالنسبة إلى أن أحذف الأسماء المتكررة أنا مقصر فيها*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نـــجــاح



 
*يسلمواااااااا أختي على المشاركة النيرة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *ناديه*



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااا خيتو على الحظور الفعال*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نائله



 


* يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو على الطلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نوف*



 

*يسلموااااااااااااااااا خيتوووووووو لاننحرم من هيك تفاعل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نهى



 


*يسلموااااااااااااااااا أخوي على التفاعل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نبراس*



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااا خيتو على التفاعل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نمارق



 
*يسلموااااااااااااااااا خيتووووووو على التفاعل المستمر*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نرمين*



 

*تفاعل مستمر أشكرك عليه خيتو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نهــــــــــــــى



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااا خيتووووووو على المشاركة المتواصلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نوال*



 

يسلموااااااااااااااااا 
 على المشاركة الفعالة

----------


## ليلاس

نوار

----------


## همسة ألم

*نجمه >> شغالتنا القديمه*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ندى

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

ناصر

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نادين

----------


## hope

*نمـــــر*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ناهد*

----------


## الفجر 110

نواف - نرجس

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نهى

----------


## ليلاس

نهال

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نبأ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نواف

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نوف

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نوار



 
*يسلموااااااااااا أختي على المشاركة الفعالة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نجمه >> شغالتنا القديمه*



 

*يسلموااااااااااااا خيتو على الحظور المتواصل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> ندى



 

*يسلموااااااااااااااااا خيتوووووو على المجهود المتواصل* 


*أختي أحب أبين لك شغلة* 

*الأجابات المتواصل من العضو بدون فاصل من عضو أخر لاتقيم لانه غير مسموح بها*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *نمـــــر*



 

*يسلمواااااااااااا خيتو على المشاركة النيرة نورتي موضوعي بوجودك لاتحرمينا من التواصل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *ناهد*



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااا على الحظور النير*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نواف - نرجس



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااا أخوي على الطلة البهية ولاننحرم من تواصلك*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نهى



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المشاركة خيتووووو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نهال



 


يسلمواااااااااااااااا أختي على المشاركات الفعاله

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> نواف



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااا على الطلة الحلو خيتووو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*تم تقييم جميع الأجابات* 
*الحرف الجديد هو* 
*(( ز ))*

*ملاحظات: لن تقيم الأسماء المتكررة وكذالك من يقوم* 
*بمشاركات متواصلة دون فاصل عضو أخر* 
*أتمنى من الجميع أن لايخالف هذه التعليمات* 
*وشكرآ .*
*أخوكم أبوعلي.*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*زمرده*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*زهير*

----------


## ليلاس

زاهر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*زليخة*

----------


## الفجر 110

زامبي

----------


## نـور المحبـة

*زمزم*

مشكوورة اختيـ عـ اللعبة الممتعهـ

----------


## الفجر 110

" زينب "

----------


## رووحي معاك

زهراء

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زينة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زاهر

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زيان

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

زهور

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زكي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زكية

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_الزهراء_
_موفقين_

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زهير

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زكريا

----------


## الفجر 110

زعيتر

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زينا

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زيد

----------


## ليلاس

زكية

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*زاهي _ زهيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*زكري*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*زبيده*

----------


## الفجر 110

زمان

----------


## ليلاس

زكي

----------


## حلاالكون

زينه -زهراء -زبيده-زهور-زنوبيه


زيدان-زاهر

----------


## آهات حنونه

*زورو*

----------


## سعوديهـ

زليخا - زيدان - زهور - زاهر - زهره - زهراء -زينب -زهير - زاهره - زيد - زبير - زكي - زكريا -زكيه

----------


## ليلاس

زينب

----------


## hope

زايــد

----------


## ليلاس

زمرد

----------


## الفجر 110

زمردهـ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

زينات

----------


## همسة ألم

زائير

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*زٌُهدي*

----------


## الباسمي

زكريا

----------


## همسة ألم

زكيه ..زكي ,, زهير

----------


## أموله

زهيه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *زمرده*



*يسلمواااااااااااااااااا خيتو بحر العجائب على الطلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *زهير*



 
يسلمواااااااااا أختي نسيم الذكريات على الطلة

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زاهر



 


*يسلمواااااااااااااااااا ليلاس على الطلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *زليخة*



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا خيتوووو على المشاركة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زامبي



 

*يسلمواااااااااااااا أخوي على الطلة*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *زمزم*
> 
> مشكوورة اختيـ عـ اللعبة الممتعهـ



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااا خيتووووو على الطلة الحلو ولا ننحرم من هيك طلة خيتو الأحلى حضورك*

----------


## علي pt

زاهي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زهيـــر*

----------


## رووحي معاك

زينب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زينه*

----------


## hope

زوآن << اسم قديم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زهور*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

زين

----------


## hard to get

زعيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زافين

----------


## hard to get

زلابية

(اسم دلع للمصرية)

المعلمة / زلابية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

زيد

----------


## الفجر 110

" زجيه " 
زي 
زكيه

----------


## ليلاس

زحل

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زيدان

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زين*

----------


## مهتاب

زيدون

----------


## ليلاس

سندريلا

----------


## مهتاب

سهام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زكريا*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زينة



*يسلمواااااااااااا أختي على المشاركات والتفاعل ولكن أتمنا أن تتركي فاصل بين إجاباتكي بإجابة عضو آخر*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زهور



 
_يسلمواااااااااااااا على الطلة الرائعة خيتو_

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زكي



 
*يسلموااااااااااااااااااا ختوووووو على التفاعل*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> _الزهراء_
> _موفقين_



 
يسلمواااااااااااااااا على الطلة الحلووووو خيتووووو

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زعيتر



 
يسلموااااااااااااااااا أخوي صانع الخبز على الطلة وعلى الأسم إلي يخوف هههههههـ

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زينا



 
*يسلموااااااااااااااااااا على الطلة الحلو   *

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> *زاهي _ زهيه*



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااا أختي في المره القادمه أختاري اسم واحد فقط*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زكية



 
*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا على الطلة الحلو خيتو *

----------


## @Abu Ali@

> زيد



 
*يسلموااااااااااااااا خيتو على الطلة*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

سمر_سميرة_سمير_سهام_سوسن_سعاد_سلمى_سجى_سلمان

----------


## همسة ألم

حرف الزاء لو السين ؟؟

----------


## ليلاس

نشارك بأي حرف

----------


## مهتاب

زنوبيا

----------


## الفجر 110

زعفران

----------


## همسة ألم

زخْرف

----------


## مهتاب

زمردة

----------


## ليلاس

زينة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زياد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زمزم*

----------


## مهتاب

زاد الخير

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زينب

----------


## همسة ألم

زهور

----------


## مهتاب

زكريا

----------


## ليلاس

زهر

----------


## آهات حنونه

زيتونه

----------


## ليلاس

زمن

----------


## مهتاب

زيزفونة

----------


## همسة ألم

زنجبيل هع هع

----------


## مهتاب

زبير

----------


## @~*سحرالعيون*~@

يسلموووووو على المساابقه الرووعــة والبسيطه 

{ زوزو }


تحيااات اختك:@~*سحر العيون*~@

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*(((((((((((((((((((((((((((سحر))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))*

----------


## أموله

زليخه ههه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*زهير*

----------


## ليلاس

زنوبيا

----------


## مهتاب

ماخلصت حرف الزاء
زمزم

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

زاهر

----------


## ليلاس

زهور

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر

----------


## مهتاب

سهى

----------


## رحيق العسل

زمرد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

زرقاء

----------


## مهتاب

زرزور

----------


## ملكه القلوب

زاهي

----------


## النور الالهي

مرحبا كيفكم
زكي 

 :clap:  :clap:

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

زكيه

----------


## مهتاب

زورو

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

زينب

زهراء

زليخة

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

زاهد
زهاء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

زين

----------


## @Abu Ali@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 

تمـ التقييم  الأجابات السابقة 

ولكن بقي بعضهم لم يتم تقييمهم 

سوف يقيموا بعد 24 ساعة 



عذرآ جميعآ على التأخير 

ألتمس العذر منكمـ جميعآ .


*تقييمـ فقط حتى أبري دمتي ليس لي أعادة المسابقة .*

----------

